

Standing Workstation - rarestnews
http://webworkerdaily.com/2009/04/18/how-i-made-a-standing-workstation-for-1999/

======
billswift
I often work standing up. One thing he missed, probably because he uses a
laptop, is that it is more comfortable when standing to have your keyboard
quite a bit lower than your monitor. For some reason, it feels more
uncomfortable to me to have my elbows bent as much as would be necessary to
have the keyboard directly below the monitor. I have my keyboard at about 42
inches (navel height) which is also where I have my fine assembly workbenches
(for electronics and other small work). My monitor I have raised higher, with
my eye level about one-third from the top of the screen. Footrests do help,
but I just have file boxes around that I can rest my feet on when needed.

------
coopr
Hmm, seems like this writeup is missing the vital recommendation that you have
a foot rest and alternate between elevating one foot, elevating the other
foot, and having both feet on the floor. I've tried working standing up
without a footrest and found it intolerable after a short time, but with
alternating feet height I can work standing for extended periods of time - and
me feet/knees/back are happier than when I work seated.

------
quellhorst
I have been trying to work on a treadmill for the last 2 days. The platform
shakes, the motor is noisy at low RPMs and so far isn't sustainable for a long
period of time.

------
rarestnews
I also think often that it would be much greater to be working standing.
Anyone tried?

~~~
bliving
I started about a year ago. I found that I have better focus at work and more
energy at the end of the day. I'm happy I made the switch.

My work involves periods of concentration where I'm focused on my workstation
for hours. And also periods of activity when I have to move frequently to and
from my desk. Remaining standing makes the transition to and from workstation
much less of a distraction.

Lessons learned:

\- it's not for everybody.

\- your co-workers/boss may make Rumsfeld jokes about you. (But you will have
the Benjamin Franklin / Winston Churchill retort)

\- it will take a week or two for your body to make the transition.

\- a stool or drafter's chair will help with the transition.

\- "Standing Desks" are outrageously expensive. Unless you can find something
like Ikea's (out of production) Jerker Desk, or BYO.

\- plan to play with the height adjustment. Your first guess may be
uncomfortable. So ensure your desk makes this easy.

\- budget for comfortable shoes and/or standing mat(s).

